# "The Selection"



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just discovered this show online, it can be viewed on American "History channel".
I'm not into reality shows much but it would have been an amazing mental and physical challenge to participate in, I wish 

Anyone watching this?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Seen two episodes. The show clearly shows that mental toughness is more important than physical toughness.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

yes , I like the show . It has what it takes to be a Navy Seal .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Definitely has prepper SHTF implications.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

John Galt said:


> Seen two episodes. The show clearly shows that mental toughness is more important than physical toughness.


True but it is much harder to be mentally tough if you aren't physically tough.

I saw a CP wheelchair bound person who pushed and inspired at every level. She did it mentally first and then expressed it most impressively physically; and always exceeded what the experts projected for her. She inspired every person I knew who spent more than a few hours with her.

Why? It was about 'Heart' She was sweet and kind. So gracious a soul you have never met yet if you didn't know her.

The drive she had to live was past inspirational... It made you feel like a wastrel for using oxygen.

I have never seen 'Heart' like hers before or even since...

I think heart allows you to develop Mental Toughness.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeahhh....

No comment

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeahhh....

No comment, this ripoff camera crew HappyMeal Team 6 crap pisses me off

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Yeahhh....
> 
> No comment, this ripoff camera crew HappyMeal Team 6 crap pisses me off
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## Damskienet (Feb 12, 2017)

I like the show


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll take a look.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just remember it is TV, Hollywood.


----------

